# Index Befehl/Programm



## AnonymerSurfer (29. Juni 2002)

Ok, ich hab mal ne Frage.
Gibts nen Befehl durch den der Internet Explorer alle Dateien und Ordner der Seite anzeigt, auch wenn eine Index.html vorhanden ist?
Hab im Moment ein kleines Problemchen mit ner Fehlerseite...
thx schon im Vorraus
AnonymerSurfer


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (29. Juni 2002)

kann mir net vorstellen dass das geht


----------



## Flex (29. Juni 2002)

Das ist sogenanntes DirectoryBrowsing und es kommt auf die Einstellung des Webservers an...


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (29. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Flexmex _
> *Das ist sogenanntes DirectoryBrowsing und es kommt auf die Einstellung des Webservers an... *



[off-topic]
cool,der erste hier der auch aus wuppertal kommmt 
[/off-topic]


----------



## MistR-X (29. Juni 2002)

versuchs einfach mal


----------

